

Ask HN: Should we make a standard throwaway account like whos hiring account? - open

It feels as though every day there's a bunch of newly registered account made for the sole purpose of asking one question because people don't want to use their main account and it happens so often that I wonder if its worth it just to consolidate and let people use one account with a known login and username just to post from.&#60;p&#62;Not that it really matters (other than HN db being litered with one off accounts and random usernames being taken) but just thought of it because of the who's hiring account suggestion a couple months back.
======
bmm6o
What exactly is the problem? Too many throw away accounts?

------
profitbaron
There also could be an option like Quora have where you can submit
anonymously, where instead of it saying "by USER" it says "by anon" with no
link to a users profile etc.

However, I don't think that it really makes a big difference either way but it
is a nice idea.

~~~
bmm6o
The problem with that approach is that the asker needs to post follow ups and
respond in thread. I don't know how Quora handles it, but it sounds like more
work than PG would like to put into any feature with such little benefit.

